# Anyone still upset about the whole Derpy incident?



## Zaedrin (May 15, 2012)

Surely I'm not the only one who's still a little crushed about Hasbro somehow thinking that Derpy's name is somehow offense, right? Somehow? 

Just wanted to get that offa my chest.


----------



## Ansitru (May 15, 2012)

Though I couldn't care less for that incident, I have this inkling of a feeling that this thread will be highly entertaining.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 15, 2012)

another gadamn pony thread, i swear i am going to start drowning puppies


----------



## Aldino (May 15, 2012)

I don't really think it is that much of any issue. To anyone.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 15, 2012)

also this


----------



## Bando (May 15, 2012)

Didn't we just have a huge trainwreck of a thread on this very topic?


----------



## LizardKing (May 15, 2012)

Zaedrin said:


> Surely I'm not the only one who's still a little crushed about Hasbro somehow thinking that Derpy's name is somehow offense, right? Somehow?
> 
> Just wanted to get that offa my chest.



Hi, I'm a 20-page thread in which the majority of the posts address this very topic.

You're welcome.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 15, 2012)

I don't know, I don't want to know.



dinosaurdammit said:


> also this



Fell. Out. My. Chair. Laughing.

edit: Wait... CollegeHumor did a Brony video, but not a Furry one? I am mildly disgruntled.


----------



## Ariosto (May 15, 2012)

Bando said:


> Didn't we just have a huge trainwreck of a thread on this very topic?


With two sides that didn't get to anything.

OP, I still stand by Derpy being an unintentionally offensive caricature, and I don't think anyone will convince otherwise or I'll convince someone otherwise. That thread didn't go anywhere and neither will this one.


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2012)

You'll find that we already have a full-featured MLP thread eagerly awaiting your in-depth insights


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 15, 2012)

The latest scandal is the "Adopted" line in Avengers.


----------



## Corto (May 15, 2012)

GRRR DO NOT MENTION DERPY ON THESE FORUMS.

RIOT AND BURN SHIT.


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2012)

Corto said:


> GRRR DO NOT MENTION DERPY ON THESE FORUMS.
> 
> RIOT AND BURN SHIT.



That's not very loving and/or tolerant of you :c


----------

